# Jewel cichlid, pronounced forehead



## bblovesae (Feb 3, 2012)

Hello everyone, I recently got a jewel cichlid and I'm pretty sure hes a male. He has a much more pronounced forehead then all other jewels I've seen and I'm wondering why.. I just got him about 2 weeks ago and his blue spots have come out a lot since then. Below are some pictures of him, if anyone has an idea of what species of jewel he is or any ideas or comments about his forehead I would appreciate it!

I would also like tips on how to get my jewel to his full growth potential.


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

It is male. They can be sexed based on body shape, even at a rather young age, though it is sometimes difficult from a picture, rather then in person. Sloping forehead tends to be more of a male trait and usually becomes more pronounced with age.

Yours is a common jewel. Generally thought to be Hemichromis guttatus http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1348


----------



## bblovesae (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank you. So you think his forehead is going to keep getting larger?
I always see jewels with really narrow heads, even males, is there a specific reason some have a larger forehead then others?


----------



## kopite (May 16, 2011)

The body depth will increase since its a male. e.g. the slope of the forehead with be increased and he will be less stream line than a female (I always call females more bullet shaped). He still will be a beautiful fish with a deep red body when at breeding age.


----------



## bblovesae (Feb 3, 2012)

ok thanks! I'm exited to see what hes going to look like full grown he is definitely already a beautiful fish


----------



## kopite (May 16, 2011)

Here's my female.

[/img]


----------



## bblovesae (Feb 3, 2012)

kopite said:


> Here's my female.
> 
> [/img]


Very nice looking female, I hope to breed jewels some day


----------



## kopite (May 16, 2011)

Its not hard to breed jewels once you have a male and female together. They breed every 4-5 weeks, sooner if the eggs don't hatch. The saying shouldn't be "breed like bunnies," it should be "breed like jewels."


----------



## bblovesae (Feb 3, 2012)

kopite said:


> Its not hard to breed jewels once you have a male and female together. They breed every 4-5 weeks, sooner if the eggs don't hatch. The saying shouldn't be "breed like bunnies," it should be "breed like jewels."


haha, do you use your 29 gal just for 1 breeding pair?


----------

